

Beyond Frontal Faces: Improving Person Recognition Using Multiple Cues [pdf] - jhartmann
http://www.cv-foundation.org/openaccess/content_cvpr_2015/papers/Zhang_Beyond_Frontal_Faces_2015_CVPR_paper.pdf

======
mildweed
So much for CV Dazzle

